# Why I Dont Want A Cat



## Wdycle

That's why I don't have a cat! :lol:


----------



## JAT83

That's hillarious! :lol:


----------



## callofthewild

pretty funny.


----------



## sagebrush

that is funny


----------



## proutdoors

I don't get it, must need to be a cat person to understand. :?


----------



## proutdoors

Cats are the spawn of Satan himself! :evil:


----------



## Al Hansen

**** cats............ make ya wanta cough up a hair ball. They are just a .02 cent problem. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guns and Flies

That satan cat is GREAT. I LOVE it!


----------



## JAT83

That's awesome! Just keep the door shut and start the washer! :lol:


----------



## LOAH

My cat can beat up your cat.


----------



## LOAH

Trained to kill door to door salesmen.


----------



## Nibble Nuts

LOAH said:


> My cat can beat up your cat.


My old cat could beat yer cat anyday...... if he was still around. :wink: He went crazy when my daughter was born and I had to get rid of him. He was viscious and I noticed all the other cats he encountered were scared of him. I miss him.


----------



## Loke

[attachment=0:21g9mbeg]Copy of Where is This 032.jpg[/attachment:21g9mbeg]


----------



## Nibble Nuts

Loke said:


> [attachment=0:1j9plju6]Copy of Where is This 032.jpg[/attachment:1j9plju6]


Now that cat has the 10,000 yard stare. Looks like a mean one.


----------



## BrookTroutKid

I think my cat wins hands down!


----------



## LOAH

Here's my "Sweet Baby Kitty" when he was a lot smaller:




























He runs the block, for sure. The other cats know better than to mess, but some still try. 8)


----------



## Nibble Nuts

[attachment=0:2owouzi7]022507 001.jpg[/attachment:2owouzi7]

Here is one of the last pics of Beanie before he had to go. As you can see, he didn't make friends easily. Before he got neutured his neck was huge. Last time I weighed him he was 12 lbs.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Is that a maine **** NN, I had one just like that they are huge. I had a similiar problem he would smack my daughter on the top of the head so we had to get rid of the cat.


----------



## LOAH

Mine actually gave my kid 4 stitches from a quick swipe. We all freaked a little, but I wouldn't get rid of him (he's family!!!). He had never taken a swing at him, but my boy can get pretty intense when he's excited. The cat reacted how a cat should react, so I couldn't get rid of him. I had him before I net my wife. 

He hasn't done it since, but he gets angry and hisses sometimes. We've been pretty quick on our feet when the cat's inside.

They shall learn to coexist.

(The scar healed really well)


----------



## JAT83

Growing up I never had cats or dogs since half my family was extremely allergic to them. Now that I am married and have a town house we have thought about getting a cat or something. What I really want is a giant salt water aquarium like they have at my dentists office!


----------



## Nibble Nuts

fixed blade said:


> Is that a maine **** NN, I had one just like that they are huge. I had a similiar problem he would smack my daughter on the top of the head so we had to get rid of the cat.


Yeah, he was 1/2 Maine ****. He never swiped at my girl, he just started peeing on everything and ripping up furniture.


----------



## JAT83

Nibble Nuts said:


> [quote="fixed blade":2vhfbqt8]Is that a maine **** NN, I had one just like that they are huge. I had a similiar problem he would smack my daughter on the top of the head so we had to get rid of the cat.


Yeah, he was 1/2 Maine ****. He never swiped at my girl, he just started peeing on everything and ripping up furniture.[/quote:2vhfbqt8]

My inlaws had a cat that would find the clean laundy and pee on it and on the beds if the family was gone too long :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77

We had a little hellion kitty... could have taken lots of pictures of "Mister" chewing on my hand like LOAH's cat is on his. Funny thing, he used to be really interested in my rattling bass lures so one day (when I still had a baitcaster) I removed the hooks from the split rings and topwater (or top carpet) fished for my cat. It was a great way for me to learn to use the baitcaster and it gave the cat some much needed exercise. :lol: The cat my wife has now is like the cat in the movie.... always biting and meowing to get her out of bed for feeding time. I sent it to her and she said it was just like Pepper.... if it was me, that cat would be trained as a paratrooper from our third floor balcony... but thats why I own my dog and not a cat. 8)


----------



## Nibble Nuts

I used to tie up those fake mice that are more like a stuuffed animal to my fishing line by tying a slip knot around it. I would go down in the kitchen and reel it in from the living room. This was a good way to teach the cat to go after mice. He did well at it and we never had anymore problems with mice when he was around.


----------

